#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-04
<linuxman410> does any one here know how to install packages with pacman in terminal
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger  u here
<linuxman410> Unit193 u here
<Juzzy> heh.
<Juzzy> pacman -S i think
<Juzzy> man pacman or google it
<Juzzy> i hate packman's synax
<linuxman410> Juzzy i went with zenwalk instead
<Juzzy> yum/apt* is way easier
<Juzzy> ah ok
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm here
<wrst> Juzzy: is correct to install pacakges as root: pacman -S packagename
<wrst> and that's an uppercase S
<linuxman410> wrst u ever tried zenwalk
<wrst> linuxman410: all you ever wanted to know about pacman, and more: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<wrst> never have linuxman410
<wrst> linuxman410: if you install gnome or kde gnome packagekit and k package kit work really nicely with arch
<linuxman410> wrst i am trying out new oses
<wrst> cool linuxman410 which ones?
<linuxman410> i tried archbang could not get it going
<linuxman410> tried vector linux 7 another no go
<linuxman410> i am hunting oses that are freindly with broadcom wireless
<wrst> linuxman410: I would just go with straight up arch personally
<linuxman410> wrst does it like broadcom wireless
<wrst> and friendly with broadcom, mint, pclinuxos, mandriva, sabayon
<wrst> linuxman410: by friendly with how do you mean that? :)
<linuxman410> wrst i mean it works
<wrst> yes I've had no issues: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<wrst> but is it easy, no
<wrst> linuxman410: you wanting to go light weight?
<linuxman410> wrst yeah
<wrst> i don't think that you are going to find a lot of easy setups on something that is light
<wrst> linuxman410: thought about lubuntu?
<linuxman410> wrst i tried ubuntu but could not get broadcom going
<linuxman410> lubuntu
<wrst> linuxman410: what chip do you have?
<wrst> I know there are a couple atleast that are a real pain
<linuxman410> broadcom 4309
<wrst> I had a pretty common one that wasn't so bad
<wrst> ugh looks like a booger
<linuxman410> wrst so far it works in fedora and zenwalk
<wrst> that's cool linuxman410have to do anything special?
<linuxman410> no not at all
<wrst> hmm linuxman410 that's right f15 was that way for me
<wrst> using all opensource stuff too
<linuxman410> yes
<wrst> linuxman410: since I changed laptops i made sure I spec'd it out to work easily that makes a world of difference
<linuxman410> -wrst how do u update arch in terminal
<linuxman410> wrst how do you update arch in terminal
<wrst> linuxman410: pacman -Syu
<linuxman410> wrst thanks
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> And I'm here now, but that doesn't matter...
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<cyberanger> says who?
<Unit193> I got a ping a bit back...
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> Unit193 u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst u still here
<Unit193> I'm here for a sec
<linuxman410> Unit193 happy 4th
<wrst> linuxman410: yep just in and out what's up?
<linuxman410> nothing much testing out aptosid it is awesome
<Unit193> Why thankie!
<wrst> linuxman410: what is that?
<linuxman410> it is based on debian unstable
<linuxman410> it used to be called sidux
<wrst> Ah didn't know that why the name change?
<linuxman410> do not know but it runs goog on p3 2gigahertz and 512 ram xfce version
<wrst> cool
<Unit193> I do thing it's a kernel?
<Unit193> ...uses a different kernel?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-05
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> how's everyone's 4th of july
<wrst> good cyberanger how about you?
<cyberanger> wrst: great, soon it'll be a blast
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> wb linuxman410
<cyberanger> nothing like denotating a couple million dollers worth of chinese gunpowder to celebrate american independance
<linuxman410> wrst got disconnected and i was still talking but no one answering
<wrst> ha ha linuxman410, we got you back
<wrst> oh linuxman410 did you get arch updated ?
<linuxman410> wrst i gave up and when with lubuntu
<wrst> ok
<linuxman410> went
<wrst> linuxman410:  arch isn't for everyone :)
<linuxman410> wrst i found that out
<wrst> you have to be patient and read every last word of the documentation
<Unit193> A person has been trying a little to get me to try it and I keep saying I'll do it some day (And yet I still haven't)
<wrst> Unit193: i really like it, and once you get it set up its pretty steady, unless you set up the testing repo or something
<linuxman410> wrst i put that shuttle up for 99 cents starting bid
<cyberanger> wrst: or tweak it over and over
<wrst> yes cyberanger that's true :)
<linuxman410> wrst  i also put up p4 laptop for parts
<Unit193> wrst: I like the newer software :P I even have GetDeb repos in *ubuntu (And a few launchpads)
<cyberanger> (of course, that's what makes it fun)
<wrst> linuxman410: give us links :)
<wrst> Unit193: if thats the case you would really like arch
<Unit193> wrst: I'm also a bit lazy though, I kinda like having my desktop setup for me :P
<wrst> Unit193: once you get it set you will be set
<linuxman410> http://shop.ebay.com/strange007/m.html  link wrst
<cyberanger> wrst: list som pprojects that do that (archbang, only one I know)
<wrst> that do what cyberanger?
<Unit193> cyberanger: I setup a openbox mini install I like
<cyberanger> gives him arch with a desktop set
<cyberanger> i think somebody did that with kde too
<linuxman410> cyberanger ever used aptosid
<wrst> cyberanger: chakra
<wrst> I tried it once its a nice little kde distro
<cyberanger> linuxman410: no, I can't say I have
<linuxman410> icyberanger it is based on debian unstable it used to be called sidux
<linuxman410> wrst you get my link
<cyberanger> oh, then I did, back then
<cyberanger> didn't know it changed names
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is good i am using on a p3 2gigahertz laptop with 512 ram
<wrst> cyberanger: yep
<wrst> i mean linuxman410, yep :)
<linuxman410> wrst my wallpaper           http://imagebin.org/161450
<linuxman410> wrst what do u think
<linuxman410> cyberanger what do u think
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> pretty good linuxman410 :)
<wrst> is that the default lubuntu theme?
<linuxman410> wrst thanks no i added the wallpaper
<wrst> lxde really looks nice
<linuxman410> wrst lubuntu is my favorite os now
<wrst> yeah lubuntu is nice
<linuxman410> my harddrive is clicking
<linuxman410> and roaring
<wrst> linuxman410: not a good sign
<linuxman410> yeah i know i just put it in
<linuxman410> it was used but wow'
<Unit193> And I'll give a +1 to Lubuntu ;)
 * wrst downloads lubuntu to try in a VM
<Unit193> wrst: Add Liquorix kernel for fun in that Lubuntu VM ;)
<wrst> Unit193: what is that?
<Unit193> It's a kernel that's supposed to be faster and bleeding edge (Missing a few things sadly)
<wrst> interesting Unit193
<Unit193> I find it faster, but it updates more too
<wrst> I really have no complaints with speed but might be helpful on an older machine
 * wrst fires up lubuntu
<linuxman410> wrst what do you think
<Unit193> Give him some time to break it! ;)
<linuxman410> Unit193 there is no breaking it i tried
<wrst> well linuxman410 having some guest additions issues, i'm going to install it
<wrst> linuxman410: I can already tell you its better than unity :)
<Unit193> Would that be so hard?
<wrst> ha Unit193 no I think I accidently created a desktop last night that was better than unity
<wrst> I love the fact that they ship chromium by default
<Unit193> I'm not too fond of chromium
<Unit193> And I think I can even configure openbox to be better than Unity!
<wrst> really Unit193 I like it but with firefox 4 err excuse me 5 I kinda have my cake and eat it too now
<Unit193> Arora? Not a bad little fella
<wrst> no its not Unit193
<wrst> I've used some kde distro that shipped it by default
<Unit193> Would you say lightweight? Midori isn't fully working yet, but Chromium isn't THAT lightweight...
<wrst> no but its lighter than firefox
<Unit193> Firefox will still be my main, but I am NOT happy about the version numbers not meaning anything anymore
<wrst> Unit193: me either just sorta trying to be like google
 * Unit193 Didn't like the Google style either, but didn't really care as he didn't use it
<wrst> well Unit193 i'm going to turn in early tonight have  a good night
<Unit193> You have a great one too!
<linuxman410> wrst harddrive failed
<Unit193> linuxman410: wrst is/is about to go down for the night
<wrst> linuxman410: hate to hear that :\
<wrst> yep Unit193 now I'm gone for sure, good night all
<linuxman410> wrst nite
<cyberanger> sorry, had to move for the fireworks, out of range for the hotspot
<Unit193> Sweet! How are they??
<cyberanger> Unit193: burnt
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> they were great
<cyberanger> nothing like denotating a couple million dollers worth of chinese gunpowder to celebrate american independance
<Unit193> I always love the ones we go to as they are AWESOME ;)
<Unit193> The ending is always what I'm waiting for
<cyberanger> the finale
<cyberanger> no encore
<cyberanger> yeah
<vychune> good morning
<wrst> hello world
<wrst> hmm didn't mean to sound like a word press page, let me try this again...
<wrst> hello Worldspice_Will
<Worldspice_Will> yo
<orias> Coffffeeeeeeee
<Unit193> I could go for some coffee...
<cyberanger> wrst: or a programmer writing a Hello World! program. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello_world_program
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm certainly not a programer so it would be wordpress for me :)
<electricus> anybody have any suggestions for the easiest way to upload files to Amazon EC2 vm?
<electricus> just set up an ftp server?
<orias> can't yoiu just install filezilla and tell it to connect to ec2?
<orias> just give it the login credentials,
<Juzzy> or sshfs ;)
<Juzzy> i wouldn't ever use a ftp on a cloud
<Juzzy> ftp is all cleartext unless you do ftps / ftpp+ssl
<Juzzy> ftp+ssl
<wrst> electricus: I'm with juzzy sshfs is great
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-06
<cyberanger> electricus: sftp
<cyberanger> built into OpenSSH and enablied by default
<cyberanger> and filezilla support it
<cyberanger> sshfs is great, but it's more a networked drive than a file transfer client, if your transferring files, and not using it like dropbox or a NAS, I'd stick to an sftp client
<wrst> cyberanger: yep I agree because sometimes using sshfs it can be a little quirky with large file transfers over the internet
<wrst> hadn't thought about it like that
<cyberanger> wrst: fuse doesn't understand I/O errors too well (or that used to be an issue, at least) and sshfs has any hiccup, ssh connection stops, it's handled like an I/O error by fuse
<cyberanger> or something like that (happened to me enough, never could figure out why to the point of filing a bug, best I could figure was that)
<cyberanger> an sftp client however is optimized for that issue
<cyberanger> only thing I like more is rsync -e ssh
<cyberanger> esp if I'm moving my iso's back and forth
<cyberanger> since it only grabs a difference (I grab the debian testing iso each week with rsync, but I move the last working iso to a storage folder first, in case the new weekly is caput)
<wrst> cyberanger:  I have no issues at all locally using sshfs but over the internet I have had an issue on occasion
<wrst> few but not perfect
<linuxman410> anyone here
<chris4585> cyberanger, thats true about sshfs, but thats all I ever use it for lol
<wrst> I love sshfs its how I do everything here at home actually
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, locally it's fine
<cyberanger> chris4585: over hughesnet even?
<chris4585> cyberanger, well I used it local usually, but yes even on hughesnet it worked kind of
<chris4585> it was very slow on loading thumbnails, which was annoying
<cyberanger> chris4585: and worse for media I'd bet
<cyberanger> and locally is fine, I was getting more at the ec2 instance
<chris4585> yes, well all I ever did was copy files
<cyberanger> Morning Tennessee!
<wrst> morning cyberanger, I think I've seen you before
<cyberanger> wrst: really, wonder where?
<cyberanger> morning Xpistos
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> morning all. Boy have I been out of circulation
<wrst> wb to circulation Xpistos
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> Xpistos: when you came back to circulation, did you bring back the original joker?
<Xpistos> yep
<cyberanger> awesome, was heath ledger around?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-07
<orangeninja> hello
<Unit193> orangeninja: Howdy!
<orangeninja> how you been?
<Unit193> Eh, I'll go with "alive". How about you?
<orangeninja> good to hear, I have been good
<cyberanger> Unit193: well, better alive than dead
<cyberanger> I just used the debian testing installer with a text to speech synthiser
<cyberanger> kinda intresting, a little flawed atm, but it'd be great for those with disabilities
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: reminder we have a meeting tonight
<cyberanger> that we do
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: electricus_ Juzzy orias Svpernova09 twayneprice Unit193 wrst Xpistos ZenAdm1n: reminder we have a meeting tonight
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: thanks I am 50/50 on being there, I have to go do some tech support after work today
<wrst> and have another meeting after that in person that I have to be at
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no worries
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting Tonight at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Meeting Tonight at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<cyberanger> That ought to help further remind people
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> how are things going? and you too pace_t_zulu? :)
<pace_t_zulu> going alright wrst
<pace_t_zulu> just busy
<pace_t_zulu> but busy is good
<wrst> I know the feeling pace_t_zulu, tis the season it seems
<cyberanger> they're going, at about 15 Miles to the Gallon
<ZenAdm1n> i can't get http://tr.im/nogt to load
<cyberanger> ZenAdm1n: is that tr.im or the server it's pointing at I wonder
<ZenAdm1n> it's tr.im
<ZenAdm1n> http://www.tr.im
<ZenAdm1n> i know the were going out of business, but i thought they were going to continue link forwarding for existing urls.
<cyberanger> I didn't know they were going, but that's why I like doing that myself
<cyberanger> just can't say if tr.im will exist in 5 days .ly has restrictions, and now a civil war, putting bit.ly on edge
<cyberanger> not sure how tinyurl is getting paid, goo.gl is Greenland, fairly stable, but a big company, do they really need more data of me
<Juzzy> meething where?
<Juzzy> meeting too
<electricus_> ok thanks pace_t_zulu
<wrst> meeting here
<electricus_> Job Opportunity: http://pastebin.com/ri3zZqfj
<electricus_> Java Core 1.6 programmer in Phoenix
<electricus_> entry level Programmer Analyst
<Xpistos> electricus_: what is a programmer analyst?
<electricus_> It sounds to me like not writing much code, but rather analyzing it and/or running it and writing reports and such.  That's just my guess based on the description
<electricus_> Here's a description i googled that seems fair:  http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bestjobs/2010/snapshots/37.html
<cyberanger> Juzzy: meeting here
<cyberanger> it's byob, and byok (bring your own keyboard)
<Unit193> I gotta make coffee if I'm going to watch those two meetings today, anyone else want some?
<cyberanger> Unit193: two meetings?
<Unit193> cyberanger: I'm watching this one and another one before this (In about 20)
<cyberanger> Everyone Excited for the Meeting?
<Unit193> Might as well be...
 * wrst is still out doing tech support :\\
<Unit193> wrst: Just tell them to reboot it? If it's Vista it'll finish rebooting right as you finish the meeting
<wrst> ha ha Unit193... wireless routers networked printers oh my!
<wrst> but got dd-wrt purring like a kitten about to pack up
<wrst> hopefully see you guys in a little bit
<Unit193> wrst: Nice! I must ask you about Tomato later...
<cyberanger> Meeting in one hour
<wrst> Unit193: you prefer Tomato?
<Unit193> wrst: Yes I do! I take it you don't?
<wrst> never tried it. but wouldn't care to Unit193
<Unit193> As long as you're not busy? Does DD-WRT have good b/w tracking, SSH access, and a device monitor? (I don't know as I only have Micro...)
<wrst> decent but never used anything else
<Unit193> I'll take dd-wrt over stock anyway!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-08
<cyberanger> Meeting in 30 minutes
<Juzzy> I should timestamp chat
<Juzzy> Agenda?
<Unit193> [20:00:01] < cyberanger> Meeting in 30 minutes
<Unit193> VERY on time!
<Juzzy> so 8:30 EDT
<Unit193> Yep!
<Juzzy> oh lol
<Juzzy> @ topic
<Unit193> I wasn't going to say that part...
<cyberanger> Meeting in 15 minutes
<Unit193> Script or do you sit there camping for the second? (I'm guessing script...)
<cyberanger> Meeting in 10 minutes
<cyberanger> Meeting in 5 minutes
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you chairing this one?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> Meeting Time
<cyberanger> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:30. The chair is cyberanger.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<pace_t_zulu> hello?
<nathandyer> Hello :)
<pace_t_zulu> hi nathandyer
<nathandyer> This is my first meeting, is this unusual?
<pace_t_zulu> nathandyer: a bit
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<netritious> hey cyberanger, pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> yeah, sorry, modem lockup (torrent bug, won't happen twice)
<pace_t_zulu> Shall we do this?
<netritious> I'm in and out atm
<cyberanger> right after  I started mootbot, real bad timing
<pace_t_zulu> I have limited typing ability
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: of course, if everyone is reade (sounds like it)
<cyberanger> ready*
<netritious> tried to catch the meeting on time but didn't work out for me either (unpacking)
<pace_t_zulu> Ready
<nathandyer> Ready
<cyberanger> I've only got one item, and it can wait
<cyberanger> any other item for this meeting?
<netritious> I'm here for a min or so
<cyberanger> netritious: anything for the meeting?
<netritious> no sure don't cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> I have no agenda items
<cyberanger> ok, guess my two are are it
<cyberanger> item one, elections next month
<cyberanger> [topic] Elections next month
<MootBot> New Topic:  Elections next month
<cyberanger> at our meeting, aug 4th
<cyberanger> item two, I've got busy two months, and am focusing on a project to start a state lug
<cyberanger> and resigning my trustee position this month, and will run for east tn leadership next month
<cyberanger> I'm appointing pace_t_zulu the trustee pending next months election
<cyberanger> unless anyone here objects
<pace_t_zulu> None here
<nathandyer> Sounds good to me
<cyberanger> [vote] appoint pace_t_zulu Trustee Pro Tempre
<MootBot> Please vote on:  appoint pace_t_zulu Trustee Pro Tempre.
<MootBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1/-1/+0 in the channel, private votes by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0  to MootBot
<MootBot> E.g. /msg MootBot +1 #ubuntu-us-tn
 * cyberanger hopes he spelled that right
<cyberanger> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from cyberanger. 1 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 1
<pace_t_zulu> +0
<MootBot> Abstention received from pace_t_zulu. 1 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 1
<nathandyer> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from nathandyer. 2 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 2
<pace_t_zulu> Interim trustee works too
<cyberanger> lol, yeah, that it would have
<cyberanger> netritious: ?
<cyberanger> wrst: ?
<cyberanger> any body else
<netritious> sounds good +1
<cyberanger> netritious: ccan MootBot heear that (it's in vote)
<MootBot> Private +1 vote received. 3 for, 0 against, 1 have abstained. Count is now 3
<netritious> was getting there lol
<cyberanger> and one private, last call for votes, I'll wait one minute & if there isn't close votes
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> [endvote]
<MootBot> Final result is 3 for, 0 against. 1 abstained. Total: 3
<cyberanger> our yearly terms end next meeting, with elections for new leadership
<cyberanger> I've already begun transitioning trustee duties to pace_t_zulu, for this month
<cyberanger> he's just finishingg my term for this month, unless he runs for trustee next month
<cyberanger> that's all I have, any new items?
<pace_t_zulu> I have nothing to add.
 * wrst checks in for a bit
<nathandyer> Neither have I
<cyberanger> congrats Trustee Pro Tempre, pace_t_zulu
<netritious> congrats pace_t_zulu :)
<cyberanger> and see everyone next month
<cyberanger> #endmonth
<nathandyer> congrats pace_t_zulu!
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 19:59.
<cyberanger> I wish I could end a month that easily
<wrst> woot pace_t_zulu|ec2
<Unit193> Congrats pace_t_zulu! At what point do you find who is running?
<wrst> cyberanger: me too
<pace_t_zulu> Thanks guys
<nathandyer> I've gotta split. Fun first meeting!
<cyberanger> Unit193: mailing list or during the meeting
<cyberanger> it's pretty open forum
<Unit193> Thanks! I was just wondering...
<cyberanger> in tennessee to lead, in tennessee to vote, not much else required ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> Gotta run y'all
<cyberanger> and too tight knit a group to have any issues usually ;-)
<cyberanger> see you pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: see pm
<cyberanger> at your leasure
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Adios! cyberanger: :D
<wrst> cyberanger: not a lot of politics even in the politics
<cyberanger> Unit193: see you later
<Unit193> And good luck with the lug!
<Unit193> cyberanger: Not me, I was saying adios to pace
<cyberanger> Unit193: thanks (I'll still be here, just as a leader gotta insure I can do it, if I can't insure that, insure someone else can)
<cyberanger> oh, I was highlighted for the big smile
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, we keep it simple, have opinions, and hate everyone for it
<cyberanger> but keep it out of politics, keep it civil
<wrst> yep good stuff
<cyberanger> I'd elect any policitan that could do that (and let my budget look like Washington DC's)
<cyberanger> even funnier, most of our opinions agree
<cyberanger> including ones hating unity
<cyberanger> wrst: that's why some of us here (myself and I'll let others name themselves) are creating a statewide lug
<cyberanger> not to conflict with any other lug or this loco
<cyberanger> but allow small towns without a lug have a place to goto
<cyberanger> and allow differing ideas (esp if ubuntu council someday cared about my debian talk here, or somebody else assisting in arch, so on)
<Unit193> I know people in main -offtopic or even support channels that talk about debian a little
<cyberanger> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cyberanger> or some other offtopic
<cyberanger> (cause #ubuntu even sounds off topic to me ;-))
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^^
<Unit193> Xubuntu and Lubuntu, I don't ever go to ubuntu*
<wrst> cyberanger: I think its a good idea
<wrst> #ubuntu is a mad house
<Unit193> Mostly because I don't use "Ubuntu". Going to have a lug channel? (Not going to troll it...)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I avoid it like the plauge, but some things are unavoidable
<cyberanger> Unit193: yes, but I'll have to get back to you on that (I didn't set that part up)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Na, I was just asking
<cyberanger> and your welcome to join (as am I, I just dunno what channel to join)
<cyberanger> some other lugs have members from 10, 20 years ago, that moved out, joined the air force, I'd only ask there be an intrest in linux, unix, etc.
<cyberanger> and the state is more a focus area, not a limiter
<cyberanger> Unit193: we setup a few channels, I think we decided on one, with the plan to follow is to forward the others to it
<cyberanger> that's why idk which is the channel that we planned for
<cyberanger> Unit193: #tn-lug is the one I know of, if you (or anyone else) want's to join that
<Unit193> I'm not an exclusive Liunx user, but I sure as heck use it! (Sadly, the best computer for VBox is windows >_> )
<Unit193> cyberanger: I don't think there are any active lugs close to me
<cyberanger> I'm into FreeBSD, pfsense, m0n0wall, debian, ubuntu
<cyberanger> avoid windows, been years I've chosen to use it
<cyberanger> sometimes the choice isn't your own though
<cyberanger> Unit193: well, idk your actual town, I might have a better idea where it'd be otherwise
<Unit193> I've never use a *BSD, but I kinda want to try one and OpenIndiana while I'm at it
<cyberanger> I followed that regions lugs, anything about 150 miles from Erie, PA
<cyberanger> a town that didn't have a lug when I left, and appears to have died since
<cyberanger> OpenIndiana?
<Unit193> Solaris
<wrst> Unit193: i tried out pcbsd here a few weeks ago... not for me but for server security i suspect it would be great
<cyberanger> (mainy FreeBSD was for work, but I used it for a small while myself, as a server, esp when learning pfsense)
<cyberanger> Unit193: ah
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, it's a different beast
<cyberanger> servers mainly
<cyberanger> and routers (pfsense and m0n0wall are FreeBSD or NetBSD derived)
<cyberanger> oh, I left out CentOS
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i tried pc-bsd meant of course to be a desktop version it was ok, but kde based and a really awkward implementation of kde
<cyberanger> on my list
<wrst> centOS :\
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, but cpanel is a limiting factor
<Unit193> cyberanger: If you want to know what location and LUG I'm talking about, PM?
<cyberanger> leaving it FreeBSD or centos pretty much
<cyberanger> I think they support Red Hat, but that's costly for it's worth
<wrst> cyberanger: I do like the state lug idea could have a little wider topic area
<cyberanger> chugalug is more of a work focus (to a point)
<cyberanger> and a little outside my area
<cyberanger> too far, too little notice (usually)
<cyberanger> servers, programmers
<cyberanger> klug seems to die often enough (my guess, too tied to utk for anything in summer)
<cyberanger> nlug is great, cookelug seems an in-person group
<cyberanger> haven't heard golum recently
<cyberanger> wnclug (ashevliie nc area) is a great desktop focus
<cyberanger> I'm a routing and networking person, found some in the area where dial up is it, I support it more than any lug I know of
<cyberanger> varity is nice
<cyberanger> see everybody shortly, leaving the hotspot, heading home
<cyberanger> some stops on the way, 45 minuts I guess
<wrst> later cyberanger
<wrst> wb pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<pace_t_zulu> had to improvise for a bit
<wrst> well sometimes thats fun
<Unit193> I've had to SSH into router > Computer 1 > Computer 2 to get to my screen
<wrst> Unit193: tell me more of tomato, if you have the time?
<Unit193> wrst: I'm  not the best at this, but sure! I can tell you the b/w usage back to September if you wish (Upload, download, both)
<Unit193> I have options for Realtime, Last 24 Hours, Daily, Weekly, Monthly. Keyfile ssh access, good QOS (that I don't use)
<Unit193> Great Access Restrictions with iptables as a backend
<wrst> hmm Unit193 I think I'm sold :)
<Unit193> wrst: Haha! Nice! Any questions that you may be looking for?
<wrst> no just curious why you liked and I think cyberanger uses it also?
<Unit193> Tomato-USB has VPN and USB support too
<wrst> I might give that a try looking at some screen shots pretty impressive stuff
<Unit193> Screenshots from? http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<wrst> yes
<Unit193> I'll be back in a few (Shower in case you REALLY wanted to know ;) )
<wrst> Unit193: i just put one of these in for my aunt today http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162034&cm_re=dd-wrt-_-33-162-034-_-Product
<wrst> and Unit193 I'm perfectly ok with lack of detail, I'm out for the night probaby see you later
<Juzzy> oo
<Juzzy> mtg still going on?
<Juzzy> Where is minutes?
<cyberanger> wrst: not used it in awhile, built my own
<cyberanger> out of debian (was ubuntu)
<cyberanger> and I used pfsense since then too (but prefer my own, more support for my needs)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Built your own? Works on normal routers too?
<cyberanger> wrst: you use something similar, dd-wrt right?
<cyberanger> Unit193: no, not yet, desktop or server (or laptops)
<cyberanger> two nic's are needed. my case I have 4 I think, one lan ethernet card, one celluar card, one 56k modem ( for a bad day) and one wan ethernet card
<cyberanger> perhaps I miscounted, cause I think I'm forgetting one
<Unit193> Seen untangle? (Linux distro, kinda)
<cyberanger> yeah, prefer pfsense to it though
<netritious> Unit193: untangle is such a resource hog
<cyberanger> and celluar and dial up support seem lacking in any modern router distro too
<Unit193> netritious: I've never used it, just a glance
<cyberanger> (granted dial up isn't modern, but what I need to support it, is the same thing I need to support modern celluar cards)
<netritious> cyberanger: pfsense, at least when you start adding packages, doesn't seem so stable to me...to many things break
<cyberanger> netritious: I didn't see that, but it was awhile ago, things changed I suppose
<netritious> cyberanger: I ran the 2.0-RC1 for about three maybe four months on the watchguard, updated one day from pfsense and would never boot
<netritious> since the watchguard doesn't have a monitor and I could never get the console working properly I have to disassemble everytime to pull the CF card to reload
<cyberanger> yeah, not a good thing, one more reason DIY is sometimes best
<netritious> so call it a corner case but it did the same thing on 1.2 a year or so ago and remember I bad mouthed in here a bit
<netritious> *bad mouthed pfsense
<cyberanger> yeah, I do, when I was first starting swissknife-router
<netritious> cyberanger: I compeltely agree
<netritious> ...that DIY at least for me (and you?) is working out great
<netritious> shorewall is pretty cool
<netritious> but buggy in lucid
<cyberanger> yeah, trying to turn it into a project too, but right now the project is on hold
<cyberanger> chilispot on debian is great, dunno if I've done much with shorewall
<netritious> no project for me...real application or moving along to maybe LFM
<netritious> or back to FreeBSD
<cyberanger> LFM?
<netritious> Linux From Scratch
<cyberanger> ah, right
<netritious> sorry, LFS
<netritious> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<cyberanger> FreeBSD is nice, but idk if shorewall works on it
<netritious> I'm not so strapped into shorewall that it's required
<cyberanger> since shorewall deals with iptables, not ipfw (which means I've not used it, prefer to write my own rules)
<netritious> it just manages Netfilter
<cyberanger> just like iptables does (forgot I can say Netfilter to you, most people don't know iptables isn't the firewall, Netfilter is)
<netritious> FreeBSD actually has a few native firewalls
<netritious> ipfw is most like Netfilter/iptables, but I do believe there is one that is significantly more sophisticated...
<netritious> can't put my finger on the name atm
<cyberanger> pf
<netritious> been a while for me and (real) FreeBSD
<cyberanger> I'd guess it's pf
<netritious> I think that's what pfSense uses? or does pfSense use ipfw?
<cyberanger> (pfsense was named for making more sense out of pf, to an end user, but nowadays idk)
<cyberanger> (now it may tie into ipfw, or both might tie into the same kernel code, so you can use both?)
 * netritious is out of touch with Unix
<netritious> lol
<cyberanger> well, I prefer debian, and unfortunately my hands are tied sometimes
<netritious> cyberanger: any time you want to give me a 1:1 rundown on the finer points of using iptables I'm all ears.
<netritious> I still haven't mastered it, but I'm learning
<cyberanger> I'm still learning too (it's sorta like trying to see every inch of the US in a week, can't be done)
<cyberanger> but I've used it's DNAT feature to redirect port 80 to a transparent intercepting proxy (squid)
<netritious> I'm kinda sort of (very slowly) working on a web gui for iptables using lighttpd, php5 (fastcgi) and sqlite
<cyberanger> I've done the same rule, adapted for dns, to beat another firewall forcing me to use their dns server
<netritious> my goal is to create a meta-package for my ppa
<cyberanger> found that if you set it right, it's extremely lightweight, extremely versitale, and there is a rule for anything
<cyberanger> but I think the finer bit is in the NAT table, from a router's prospective
<netritious> Netfilter? (..is extremely lightweight?) just asking what you mean
<netritious> it *is* lightweight
<cyberanger> port forwarding, DMZ
<cyberanger> yes Netfilter/iptables combo is all that, lightweight, versitle, with a rule for any need
<netritious> right now my dev box is 1GB ram, 1.3 GHz celeron (mobile), and 4GB CF, and I am only using 38 mb ram and <700MB on the hdd
<netritious> with a running fw
<netritious> I started with ubuntu jeOS (8.04) and upgraded to lucid, changed kernel from -virtual to -generic-pae (for servers) and went from there, basically cutting out the ubuntu-standard package altogether
<cyberanger> I've had it do portforwarding to a ampache server on port 8080, since I didn't trust ampache on day one, didn't want it as root
<netritious> the -virtual kernel isn't built with Netfilter
<cyberanger> but to all computers, it was listening on 80
<netritious> ampache? is that a typo or a cool web server I don't know about?
<cyberanger> this case not a typo, derived from apache2, multimedia web player
<netritious> ah
<cyberanger> like lala.com (prior to apple buying it, damn I hate that to this day, no great replacement yet even)
<cyberanger> it's worth the trust, but I didn't fully trust the source recommending it
<netritious> cool cyberanger
<cyberanger> so I played it carefully
<netritious> well I'm out for the night... have to get up early in the morning... Unit193 nice to see a new face in here :)
<netritious> nite cyberanger, err'body :)
<cyberanger> my dev box is anything with virtualbox 256mb ram, debian
<cyberanger> night netritious
<cyberanger> I rsync between desktop and laptop
<Unit193> Too late to say adios...
<cyberanger> yeah, gotta be quick with alot of the people here
<Unit193> I had to file a bug :/
<cyberanger> on what
 * cyberanger grabs the can of RAID
<Unit193> Silicone spray and match got 'em
<cyberanger> lol
 * Unit193 has done that ^^
 * cyberanger borrows a line from Independence Day, Let's Nuke the Bastards
<Unit193> The flame from silicone spray is so much better than others!
<orias> 0.0
<cyberanger> orias: a real eye opener, huh
<orias> fire cleanses almost everything
<orias> :D
<Unit193> Now is as good as ever...
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Now you get to watch me be stupid too ;)  (Though I don't plan to say anything...)
<wrst> cyberanger: yes
<cyberanger> yes?
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> <cyberanger> wrst: you use something similar, dd-wrt right?
<Xpistos> how did the meeting go last night?
<Xpistos> morning wrst
<Xpistos> et all
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<twayneprice> morning wrst
<wrst> hey twayneprice got the email I may try to join in on that if my work cooperates, thanks
<twayneprice> wrst:  Cool.  I'm looking forward to it.
<wrst> yes hopefully I will be able to make that
<Xpistos> Okay so I finally broke down and am byuying a new computer
<Xpistos> http://ecomm.dell.com/dellstore/basket.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&itemtype=CFG&details=undefined
<wrst> cool XP
<wrst> UHH
<wrst> cool Xpistos
<Xpistos> my wife is a bit upset that I would spend that much but it was my bonus money
<Xpistos> she said we could buy a car for that
 * cyberanger wonders what a bonus is, considers *looking at* Xpistos's
 * cyberanger could use a car ;-)
<cyberanger> congrats on the reward for some hard work Xpistos
<Xpistos> Thank you
<Xpistos> I have been doing network support and web maintence - 2 jobs for the price of one
<Xpistos> I have an interestign question.
<Xpistos> I have a VIDEO_TS folder that I need to transfer to a DVD. How do I go about doing that? I don't believe I can do a straight copy to a DVD but is there another way?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-09
<vychune> o/
<vychune> hey guys
 * wrst is liking him some linux mint 11
 * Unit193 isn't/wasn't fond of mint
<Unit193> Anything change?
<wrst> Unit193: well I'm not as fond of it as I am arch and gnome 3/shell but its soooo much better than unity its not even funny
<wrst> it works really well
<Unit193> I still have yet to use Unity... I really need  to (For that matter, I also need to try me some arch...)  . L/X are great
<wrst> yeah lubuntu is good very good never been a great big fan of x but that's just preference on my part
<chris4585> I don't see why xubuntu even exists anymore..
<wrst> hey chris4585
<cyberanger> chris4585: to assist in estlabishing lubuntu
<Unit193> I like Xubuntu, but it's not really lightweight
<wrst> after using mint i'm going to have an awfully hard time not installing it for people now
<chris4585> I don't even have to use lubuntu to know its greatness
<chris4585> I don't even have to use lubuntu to know its greatness
<chris4585> woops
<cyberanger> chris4585: openbox ;-)
<chris4585> lxde :)
<chris4585> that too
<chris4585> I'm actually using openbox to a wonderful suprrise
<chris4585> with awn and nautilus, it feels like the same exact thing like gnome
<wrst> chris4585: i'm a resource hog user, gnome shell baby :)
<chris4585> I would love to use gnome shell but nvidia is a poopy head and doesn't work with 3d acceleration with the newest kernel
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-10
<wrst> really chris4585?
<wrst> hmm I had no issues
<chris4585> yeah well nvidia-current in 11.10
<cyberanger> chris4585: that explains my kernel panic better (presumed it was just dual monitor code in the nvidia card)
<chris4585> I've had all sorts of issues with video drivers
<chris4585> I used vesa a while, and now nvidia works again with regular 2d
<cyberanger> I've had to keep work on maverick due to that
<chris4585> I mean, I use a little bit more ram due to only having 2d, but it all still works just fine
<wrst> chris4585: on arch I have no issue but they aren't up to kernel 3.0 yet either
<cyberanger> chris4585: more ram for 2d, vs what, console?
<chris4585> /exec -o echo "oh I'm on $(uname)"
<chris4585> er
<chris4585> oh I'm on Linux
<chris4585> ..
<chris4585> oh I'm on Linux RX881 3.0-3-generic-pae #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 10:16:45 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<chris4585> fail ^
<cyberanger> chris4585: uname -a
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting August 4th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<wrst> wow august... year is a flyin'
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> that it is
<wrst> but means we are busy I suppose
<cyberanger> Yeah, or something like that
<wrst> or crazy
<wrst> or have no concept of time
<wrst> or can't read a clock or a calendar
<wrst> etc, etc...
<cyberanger> wrst: crazy is a matter of perception
<cyberanger> or is that sanity, hrm?
<wrst> i think it works either way cyberanger
<cyberanger> That's good, my perception varies every day ;-)
<wrst> mine by the second :)
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst is referring to perception on sanity
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst is referring to perception or sanity
<cyberanger> perhaps both ;-)
<wrst> yeah both why not
<cyberanger> July isn't quite over, but our meetings in July are
<wrst> and july is just gettting started
<cyberanger> eh, we passed all the exciting stuff though
<cyberanger> Nothing like detonating a couple milion in chinese gunpowder to celebrate amarican independence
<cyberanger> after all
<cyberanger> Nothing like detonating a couple milion in chinese gunpowder to celebrate american independence
<cyberanger> man I cannot type tonight
<wrst> cyberanger:  I never can
<wrst> night cyberanger
<Unit193> wrst: Good night!
<cyberanger> night wrst
<Unit193> Looks like nobody here likes Xubuntu :/
<pleia2> I doooo
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> pleia2: You're here! And you don't count...
<Unit193> So you're here and there watching me make an idiot of myself?
<chris4585> anyone know what happened to exodus_ms?
<cyberanger> pleia2: I can't stand it
<cyberanger> Unit193: how does pleia2 not count?
<Unit193> cyberanger: She does some major work with Xubuntu (Website and ??)
<Unit193> I'm just a minor tester :/
<cyberanger> chris4585: as far as I know, he's still fine, just dealing with pressures of finances
<cyberanger> something we all are lately
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> I just haven't seen him in here in a while
<cyberanger> chris4585: he doesn't stay long, 15 minutes on avg. I'd say
<wrst> hellow everyone
<wrst> or hello even
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy! Doing well?
<wrst> doing great Unit193, how about you?
<Unit193> It's warm here, and I have been having computer problems, but I have my tea
<wrst> its hotter than the surface of the sun here
<wrst> well not really but its hot!
<Unit193> Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 88°F / 31°C)
<Unit193> Er... Missed Humidity: 40% ... I like my little test bot :D
<wrst> what are you running?
<Unit193> wrst: Running? Lubuntu 10.10 on one
<wrst> no i mean the bot Unit193 :)
<wrst> but good ol' 10.10 was a very solid release
 * Unit193 is a little scared to update it
<wrst> Unit193: I'm running linux mint 11 right now and its using 11.04 as its base and its really really good
<wrst> I think 11.04 is good... unity not so good :)
<Unit193> It's a Supybot with some cool plugins (I kinda like rbot but don't know how to import a database)
<Unit193> I'm not so much a fan of Mint, but I'm using Xubuntu 11.04 on two computers (And Lubuntu 11.04 looks better than ever!!)
<wrst> Unit193: i've never been either but compared to unity it looks wonderful!
<wrst> and its easy to get going
<Unit193> I've still not tried Unity (But I know I would hate it).  I currently have my little bot in a few channels too ^_^
<Unit193> I'm going to have to download one of the Mints now
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-01
<Omnifrog> Please to be seeing my garden pics from today http://imgur.com/a/u7vgj
<wrst> nice Omnifrog, i'm very partial to the squash
<Omnifrog> we have 4 varieties planted this year I thing
<Omnifrog> think
<Omnifrog> crook neck, strait, patty pan, and spaghetti
<wrst> nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-02
<wrst> morning RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> morning wrst
<RagnarokAngel> how's things?
<wrst> going well, how about RagnarokAngel?
<RagnarokAngel> alright. living up here is getting draining though
<wrst> where are you at now?
<RagnarokAngel> Cumberland Gap
<RagnarokAngel> a whole 3 minutes from Harrogate. :-p
<wrst> ahh I know the area some what
<wrst> been there long?
<RagnarokAngel> 4 years
<wrst> oh
<RagnarokAngel> between the Gap and Harrogate
<wrst> thought you had just gotten there
<RagnarokAngel> nah, stayed here after graduating
<RagnarokAngel> my new keyboard just got here!!! WOOOO!!!
<RagnarokAngel> the software to program it came on a floppy XD
<RagnarokAngel> does anyone have experience using programmable keyboards under Linux?
<wrst> I sure don't :)
<wrst> who has a floppy drive still? :)
<RagnarokAngel> hehe, the manufacturer provides a download
<RagnarokAngel> now I've got 112 keys to get programming
<wrst> can't you do that in linux anyway with keymapping or something along those lines ?
 * wrst has never done that but thought it was in xorg or something
<RagnarokAngel> yeah, I've messed with xkb a bit
<RagnarokAngel> this is actually a point of sale board
<wrst> ahhh
<RagnarokAngel> so I have a card reader and the keys can send back multiple codes in sequence if I want
<RagnarokAngel> if you're interested here's what I got http://is.gd/8fuSY3
<wrst> itneresting
<RagnarokAngel> I wanted to get a TypeMatrix kb
<RagnarokAngel> but I thought I could hack something together with matrix aligned keys.
<RagnarokAngel> I can macro up to 32 characters per key.
<RagnarokAngel> this manual has gem sentences like "It is also recommended to connect an external PC or PS2 keyboard during the task programming this programmable keyboard for the best convenience though not being a must."
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-03
<Omnifrog> looking through old pics folders.  Here is a thing I left for wife to find in the kitchen a few years ago http://i.imgur.com/PRjpGHC.jpg
<wrst> nice Omnifrog
<wrst> always hated that paperclip guy
<RagnarokAngel> Awesome share Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> :D
<Omnifrog> pranks in geek households are teh dorky
<Juzzy> haha
<Juzzy> no brownie points for that, eh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-04
<RagnarokAngel> Hey everyone
<cyberanger> hey RagnarokAngel
<wrst> howdy
<RagnarokAngel> Finally got that keyboard programmed
<RagnarokAngel> mostly
<wrst> what are you doing with it?
<RagnarokAngel> the plan is to connect it to an android phone/tablet and add a big battery as a sort of digital off-the-shelf parts typewriter
<wrst> cool
<wrst> I've never had a normal keyboard connected to android
<RagnarokAngel> I haven't either but usb host was added in android 4.something
<RagnarokAngel> this old thing has a DIN5 connector tho. I need to get an active ps2/usb adapter for this to work
<Unit193> Omnifrog: Howdy.
<Omnifrog> hi Unit193
<Omnifrog> guh, more rain
<Unit193> At least it keeps things cool.
<Unit193> Temp: 75 F (24 C) ~ Mostly Cloudy ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 76%
<Unit193> :/
<exodus_ms> anyone here
<exodus_ms> I see this channel is just as active as always… :P
<Unit193> Yeppers.  Howdy.
<exodus_ms> hey. whats new?
 * Omnifrog returns from July4 dinner 
<Unit193> Not a ton, I don't think. You?
<wrst> exodus_ms: what's up???
<wrst> and exodus_ms you are just here too late at night! :P
<wrst> well Unit193 I did it again!
<wrst> Omnifrog: did you have any rain??? :)
<Omnifrog>  A LOT
<wrst> it is pouring right now
<Omnifrog> it's still raining and there is another cell of heavy downpour just to the south
<Omnifrog> which seems to be intensifying
<wrst> I think I may be getting that now :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-05
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> ty ty
<Omnifrog> I trashed the opensuse install
<Omnifrog> fresh xubuntu install is complete
<Unit193> Woooo!
<wrst> of all the *buntus that is the best in my book
<Omnifrog> opensuse seemed to have weird issues
<Omnifrog> not sure how many of them I helped to create but eh
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I think xbuntu is the best looking one and I'm not a huge xfce person but they do a great job on appearance
<Omnifrog> I still have an opensuse partition on the desktop if I really want to fiddle with it
<Omnifrog> it's sparse. that's for sure
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-06
<DJOmnifrog> Vazquez Sounds Adele - Rolling In The Deep (Cover) [link] http:// www.youtube.com/ watch?v=a7UFm6ErMPU
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-07
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: happy spinning of the tunes
<DJOmnifrog> Thanks wrst. starting tonight out with Pink Floyd Peter Gabriel, APP...
<wrst> nice DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> cat tree http://i.imgur.com/OLRWd1I.jpg   http://i.imgur.com/tTSdbK4.jpg
<linuxman410> whats up
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<wrst> hmm
<cyberanger> web browser crash?
<wrst> maybe so cyberanger  he has a history of quick ins and outs ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-30
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst. ready for the fourth?
<wrst> ready for a 3 day weekend yes, anything else likely not :)
<wrst> howa bout you?
<netritious> haven't purchased any fireworks yet, but there is a tent on every corner around here
<netritious> I usually buy a 40oz beer, $35 bag-o-fireworks (roman candles, firecrackers, mini artillery shells, etc.) and the smallest pork butt I can find (only three of us here).
<netritious> The 40oz is (almost) always poured out and subsequently used for bottle rockets.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I think we are going to go to one of the pro displays this year
<netritious> those are always nice.
<wrst> yeah I'm not much of an explosives person :)
<netritious> oh it's demolition night here wrst. daughter is getting braver each year but still restricted to roman candles with close supervision.
<netritious> We're not stupid about it...she wears eye protection, gloves, holds out to side, etc.
<netritious> After blowing up fireworks for 35 years, I think it's more likely you'll get a dud than one that blows up in your hand or face....excluding careless people of course.
<wrst> ha ha yeah netritious
<wrst> It doesn't bother me messing with them its my brother and my dad... they don't exactly pay close attention :)
<netritious> a couple of my brothers fit that bill wrst lol
<wrst> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-06
<vychune> >_>
<vychune> <_<
<vychune> Hey guys long time no see, anybody home?
<wrst> Wb netritious
<Juzzy> werd
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-29
<netritious> TGIM! wait, that can't be right...
<wrst> ha ha more like tuesday for me
<netritious> did you work yesterday wrst?
<wrst> no just don't work friday
<wrst> that's when we are getting the holiday for the 4th
<wrst> how are you doing netritious?
<netritious> doing well wrst, how about you?
<wrst> doing pretty well about to check out and start the go home process hopefully :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-30
<netritious> good afternoon
<netritious> anyone here running ubuntu? if so, desktop or server or both?
<Unit193> 'Ubuntu', or an Ubuntu flavor?  I have an Ubuntu server, and Xubuntu.
<netritious> hey Unit193 yeah that would count in my book :)
<netritious> I'm just curious
<Unit193> I also have a Debian Xfce VM, and Debian testing server.
<netritious> nice. I have a bunch of older test vm's I need to ditch for something fresh.
<netritious> TIL code can smell? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_smell
<netritious> yay quittin' time cya guys
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-04
<aeden_d> anyone know where to go to request an affiliated cloak for ip addr?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-04
<minasota> what do you all think about this scrip?  https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install
<Juzzy> what are you wanting to do?
<minasota> setup a vpn. I've configured several, this script makes it easy
<minasota> just curious how secure it is. I use different settings and never tried pki before
<minasota> I also didn't like that the script didn't give any feedback on ufw or iptables changes
<minasota> I've always created a "keys" dir in /easy-rsa and used dh2048.pem
<minasota> But reviewing the script, everything looks good, just a different cert approach
<minasota> btw, happy 4th everyone
<cyberanger> Happy 4th minasota
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-05
<minasota> Good morning everyone
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-09
<minasota> Any of you all use Mutt?
<cyberanger> minasota: not as much as I used to
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-10
<minasota> cyberanger: just giving it a try. I like the minimalist approach
<Unit193> I use alpine. :P
<minasota> I was a toss up between the two. I'm too invested at this point to switch :)
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/a/alpine.html same here. ;P
<minasota> link doesn't work for me?
<minasota> got it
<minasota> ok, I meant "invested" as in trying to learn a new program. You're a different type of invested
<minasota> cyberanger: btw, hope you're doing well man. Keep us posted on your latest... (I'm sure you're up to something)
<Unit193> (Actually both types, of course I use it as well.)
<cyberanger> minasota: doing alright
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-07-04
<aedend> happy 4th, everyone.
 * aedend notices the 4th is well in to the afternoon....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-07-05
 * aedend sends out a search party
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-07-08
<aedend> freenet gnunet tor or i2p? Experience with any and/or what do judge is most secure?
<Juzzy> k
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-08
<Omnifrog> omg, fuck grass and rain.
<Omnifrog> all you bring is mowing or mud
<Omnifrog> usually at the same time
